# Tipp? Servicepartner für Canyon-Bike in Ffm?



## tofte83 (25. März 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Servicepartner für mein Canyon-Bike in Frankfurt. Es wird hier ja immer wieder erwähnt, dass die lokalen Händler/Werkstätten nicht happy sind, Service für Versenderbikes zu machen. Aus diesem Grund wollte ich mal die Fragen aufwerfen, wo Ihr eure Canyons hinbringt und welcher Händler sich freut/kein Problem damit hat, ein Canyon zu warten. 

Ich könnte es zwar auch nach Koblenz bringen, aber wenn ich eine Werkstatt in Ffm finden würde, wäre das noch einfacher/schneller.

Danke.

Gruß tofte83


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. März 2014)

Bring es zu Hibike nach Kronberg. Da werden Bikes aller Marken repariert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (26. März 2014)

tofte83 schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Servicepartner für mein Canyon-Bike in Frankfurt. Es wird hier ja immer wieder erwähnt, dass die lokalen Händler/Werkstätten nicht happy sind, Service für Versenderbikes zu machen. Aus diesem Grund wollte ich mal die Fragen aufwerfen, wo Ihr eure Canyons hinbringt und welcher Händler sich freut/kein Problem damit hat, ein Canyon zu warten.
> 
> ...



Verschleissteile montiere ich immer selbst, von daher hatte ich für mein Canyon noch nie eine Werkstatt gebraucht. 

Aber einmal hat mein Sohn meine Hydraulikbremse betätigt, als das Rad im Garten ohne Reifen auf dem Montageständer stand. Die Bremse musste entlüftet werden und der Bremskolben hatte sich verklemmt. Ausserdem waren die Narben sehr laut geworden.
Ich hatte dann bei Canyon die grosse Inspektion machen lassen und das Rad fuhr danach wieder wie neu. Alle Problemchen waren im Preis inbegriffen. Koblenz ist von Frankfurt aus in 1h erreichbar. Der Service ist super.


----------



## cleiende (26. März 2014)

wer ein Versenderrad kauft muss 

mit hohen Fachhandelsrechnungen rechnen

mit Absagen von Werkstätten leben können
oder es sich am Besten selber besorgen können
Vorne raus gespart und dann hinten raus abgedrückt, so läuft es halt.


----------



## tofte83 (27. März 2014)

cleiende schrieb:


> wer ein Versenderrad kauft muss
> 
> mit hohen Fachhandelsrechnungen rechnen
> 
> ...



Hallo cleiende,

diese Antwort hätte super auf die Frage gepasst: "Was muss ich beachten, wenn ich ein Versenderbike kaufe", dass war aber nicht meine Fragestellung!

Ich habe mit keinem der von Ihnen genannten Punkte ein Problem und habe mich bewusst, insb. aus Preisgründen, für ein Canyon entschieden. Um dem zweiten von Ihnen genannten Punkten zu entgehen, suche ich Hilfe bei der Suche nach einer Werkstatt, die sich auf den Aftermarket spezialisert hat oder ihn zumindest (gerne) bedient.

Ihre Antwort hat mir dabei leider nicht im geringsten helfen können.

Gruß tofte83


----------



## cleiende (27. März 2014)

Bedienen wird den Versandhandelskunden (fast) jeder, denn da ist ja Marge drin. Es wirds halt nur dauern, denn die meisten hier in HG und Umgebung bedienen erst Ihre eigenen Fachhandelskunden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2014)

Bzgl. Deiner ursprünglichen Anfrage:

Wenn Du wirklich guten Service suchst, könnte ich noch Fahrrad Lenz in Kelkheim-Fischbach empfehlen.

Das ist ein echter Zweiradmechanikermeister und nicht irgendein angelernter Schrauber.


----------



## cleiende (28. März 2014)

Auch gut:
Denfeld in HG.


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. März 2014)

Radhaus in Maintal-Hochstadt. Zeit muss man allerdings mitbringen, die Werkstatt ist in der Regel mehr als ausgelastet. Und nen kernigen Umgangston sollte man auch abkönnen.


----------



## Sauron1977 (2. April 2014)

Fahrrad Freund in Hofheim ist auch okay! Bringe da selbst immer wieder mal unsere Canyons hin.


----------



## tofte83 (4. April 2014)

Hi,
danke für die vielen Tipps. Ich denke ich werde mal Hibike in Kronberg ausprobieren. Nach Recherche im Internet hört sich das nach einem kompetenten Laden an.

tofte83


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

